# '97 Altima headlights inadequate - age or design ?



## weekendsailor (Oct 28, 2005)

I've had my '97 Altima for 9 years and have never been satisfied with the headlights. Perhaps it's the coming of middle-age on my part or .... just perhaps ... it's less than adequate optical design by Altima (?).

My previous car was a German built Ford (Capri here in the U.S.) from the mid-70's and it had the (then) 'standard' four 5 1/4 inch round headlights. For not too much money I changed-out the sealed beams for Cibie quartz and was always very pleased (nice-and-bright and well-aligned).

I am very displeased that 20 years ago the gov't allowed all the automakers to start designing their own headlight assemblies ... bad idea for owners.

Anyway, my Altima has always had weak headlights and now they're getting condensation inside the lens assemblies. I may try and get the courage up to try the
'oven' disassembly method to try and clean the inside of the lens.

What, if any, options are there ?

I've 'eyeballed' the area in front of the existing lens and don't think there's a practical way to design/built an adaptor that would allow the use of round (glass not plastic!) lights .... which is what I would like to do.

('SOAPBOX-MODE : optical design should be left to Engineers and not 'designers')


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

weekendsailor said:


> I've had my '97 Altima for 9 years and have never been satisfied with the headlights. Perhaps it's the coming of middle-age on my part or .... just perhaps ... it's less than adequate optical design by Altima (?).
> 
> My previous car was a German built Ford (Capri here in the U.S.) from the mid-70's and it had the (then) 'standard' four 5 1/4 inch round headlights. For not too much money I changed-out the sealed beams for Cibie quartz and was always very pleased (nice-and-bright and well-aligned).
> 
> ...


I hear you mine head light lens have condensation on they, if fact the passanger's side has turn to a yellow haze. I think the condensation is caused from a seal failure where the light socket mounts to. 
Hey if you want to redesign the head let me know, I work as a Mech Eng. I'lll fire up my CAD systems

Frank


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

Same for me. I think I may get some aftermarket headlights in hopes that they are clearer and will give me more visibility.


----------



## poolboy (Oct 12, 2005)

*mine too*

what's up with this ? are they made with plexi glass or lexan ,,,,,,, mine are very yellow and it is probably not safe for me to drive with just the dims on ,,, any one know of some after market halogen, or xeon bulbs and replacement clear lens ?


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

one of my old headlights got like that. just throw in some Silver Stars from any local auto parts store and they'll be right as rain.


----------

